# kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.



## Skipper81Ger (10. Januar 2013)

Hallo.

Schade über mich! Hab gerade Galileo gesehen und da wurde erklärt warum Autos, tvs, lappys usw kurz nach dem Ablauf der Garantie kaputtgehen. (=aus wirtschaftlichen gründen)

Mir ist es selbst schon oft passiert aber das soll jetzt nicht Thema sein. Jetzt hab ich paranoia bekommen das mein teurer tv bald den Geist aufgibt wenn die Garantie abgelaufen ist.

Meine Frage: gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Fernseher ( oder andere Geräte )legal so zu manipulieren, das er noch vor Ablauf der Garantie kaputt geht? Damit ich über die Garantie direkt n neues Gerät bekomme und mehr davon hab.

Beste grüße

( mein 1500 Euro lappy hat's 6wochen nach Ablauf der Garantie dahin gerafft. Mehr Beispiele dazu gibt's zb auch bei murks Nein danke.)


----------



## Papzt (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*

Hast du den Kaffeevollautomaten gesehen? Schraub deinen Fernseher auf und tausch die Kondensatoren aus


----------



## JackOnell (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*

Kaufen für die Müllhalde (ARTE/HD) - YouTube

Ich besitze einen Samsung LE 40 A616A3f von 11.08 und alle diese Geräte
machen nach 4 Jahren Doppelbilder und sind defekt...


----------



## Gast20140625 (10. Januar 2013)

Die Doku hab ich auch schon gesehen. Schon eine Sauerei. 
(Zum Glück gibt's das bei PC Hardware nicht, da die ja sowieso schnell genug veraltet.)

Legal was zu machen wird schon aus dem Grund nicht möglich sein, weil das dann ja Betrug wäre. (Und außerdem jeglichen Garantieanspruch verfallen lässt, was natürlich nur was macht, wenns jemand merkt.)


----------



## JackOnell (10. Januar 2013)

Welchen tv hast du denn


----------



## Seeefe (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*

Einfach damit leben, ändern kann man eh nichts dran und deshalb paranoia bekommen ist doch auch etwas überzogen  

Ist ja nicht so das jedes Gerät direkt so eingestellt ist, das es nach einer bestimmten Zeit kaputt geht  Ich hatte bisher nie etwas, was kaputt gegangen ist, wo ich sage, das war abzusehen bzw. das es genau jetzt sein sollte 

Viel schlimmer finde ich da eher die Tatsache, das die Hersteller es einem immer schwerer machen, seine Elektrogeräte selbst zu reparieren  Damals ging das ohne Probleme, aber mittlerweile gibts soviele Geräte die man selbst garnicht mehr hinbekommt. Natürlich liegts zum Teil an der Komplexität, andererseits aber auch an dem zusammenbau


----------



## Netboy (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*

Lass ihn 24 h an  dann gehts schneller


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*

Ja, es gibt bei vielen Geräten die einfache Möglichkeit: Eben Marken zu kaufen bei denen das nicht so ist.

Bei Fernseher wäre beispielsweise die Firma "Loewe" oder "TechniSat" genannt (nur Beispiele unter vielen). Diese Geräte halten mitunter 10-20 Jahre und länger ohne den kleinsten Defekt und werden selbst nach dieser Zeit falls was kleineres dran ist meist noch auf Kulanz repariert. Nebenbei sind sämtliche Einstellungs-, Wartungs- und Kundendienstarbeiten _kostenlos zu Hause _inbegriffen!

Das "Problem" daran ist für die Kunden: Die Dinger gibts weder im Onlinehandel noch bei BlödiaMarkt und Konsorten im Angebotsblättchen für 499€ sondern bei echten Elektronikfachhändlern die mit den Herstellern Partnerverträge haben für bedeutend höhere Preise.

Nun kann man sich ausrechnen, ob man lieber einen Samsung im Aldi kauft der für 699€ den Besitzer wechselt und ohne jeglichen Service (außer "Umtausch ab Händler bei Defekt innerhalb der Garantiezeit") nach 3 oder 4 Jahren die Segel streicht oder man ein mal 1500€ ausgibt für ein Gerät, das kostenlos aufgestellt, eingerichtet (die kommen sogar kostenlos Sender neu einstellen wenn sich die Frequenzen ändern!), gewartet und falls nötig repariert wird... und mindestens 10 Jahre hält.

Übrigens haben nebenbei bemerkt diese Hersteller es auch nicht nötig mit Blenderangaben in den technischen Details zu werben - hier wird in der Anleitung nicht von 1ms Reaktionszeit und 10.000.000:1 Kontrast geredet sondern die echten gemessenen Angaben hinterlegt - also 17ms Weiß zu Schwarz (nicht GtG) und 4500:1 echter Kontrast (nicht dynamischer Käse). Das Bild ist dabei subjektiv genauso gut wenn nicht leicht besser verglichen mit mainstream-Produkten ähnlicher Klasse.


----------



## Poempel (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*

Die Doku "Kaufen für die Müllhalde" habe ich auch gesehen. Ich habe diese geplante Obsoleszenz noch bei keinem eigenem Gerät bemerkt. Ich habe genug Geräte im Einsatz die weitaus älter als 2 Jahre sind und noch Problemlos funktionieren, deswegen mache ich mir über so etwas eher keine Gedanken. 

Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass bei günstigeren LCD-TVs die Kondensatoren im Netzteil oft als erstes bei langer Benutzung kaputt gehen. Aber falls man ein bisschen mit einem Lötkolben umgehen kann wäre es in dem Fall kein größeres Problem.


----------



## Superwip (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*

Du solltest bevorzugt Produkte kaufen, die für industrieelle oder militärische Anwendungen entwickelt wurden und für die offizielle, öffentliche Wartungsanleitungen und umfangreiche technische Daten existieren. Bei solchen Produkten bist du praktisch nie von der geplanten Obsoleszenz betroffen jedenfalls nicht von ihrer klassischen Form (vorzeitiges Ableben) und wenn es Probleme gibt lassen sie sich meist einfach beheben.

Auch mit Produkten die sich zwar an Endverbraucher richten aber an _technisch versierte_ Endverbraucher hat man zumindest nur selten Probleme sowie Produkte die schon länger (einige Jahre) unverändert auf dem Markt sind sodass Erfahrungswerte existieren.

Leider sind solche Produkte oft -aber bei weitem nicht immer- deutlich teurer als _Consumermüll_, Qualität kostet eben.

Geplante Obsoleszenz gibt es übrigens bei weitem nicht nur bei elektronischen Geräten (hier speziell natürlich im CE Bereich) sondern auch etwa bei Autos oder Kleidung, seltener auch bei vielen anderen Produktgruppen. Da es praktisch unmöglich ist zwischen geplanter Obsoleszenz und ungeplanter Fehlkonstruktion zu unterscheiden gibt es übrigens kein Verbot und gäbe es eines ließe es sich nur schwer durchsetzen.



> gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Fernseher ( oder andere Geräte )legal so zu manipulieren, das er noch vor Ablauf der Garantie kaputt geht?


 
Nein. Hättest du das ernsthaft geglaubt?!!!


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*



Superwip schrieb:


> Qualität kostet eben.


 
Richtig. Und genau das ist der Grund, warum sie so selten anzutreffen ist in den ganzen Großmärkten für den Consumermist - denn gefühlte 95% der Kunden schauen auf den Preis. *NUR* auf den Preis.
Und daran haben sich die ganzen Kaufhäuser eben angepasst - das geht mittlerweile so weit dass sie sogar damit werben. Wie war das nochmal: Geiz ist geil!


...leider nein.


----------



## Seeefe (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Richtig. Und genau das ist der Grund, warum sie so selten anzutreffen ist in den ganzen Großmärkten für den Consumermist - denn gefühlte 95% der Kunden schauen auf den Preis. *NUR* auf den Preis.


 
Tja wie sagt man?  

Wer billig kauft, kauft *zweimal *


----------



## Scream01 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*

Ja das habe ich auch schon öfters durch. Bis jetzt waren es immer die Kondensatoren von den Netzteilen der Geräte (HD-Receiver ,Router). Defekte ausgelötet und diese durch neue Marken Kondensatoren ersetzt und alles läuft wieder.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*

Hi, ich hab keine Doku dazu gesehen, aber meine elektronischen Geräte (alles Markenprodukte mittlerer Preisklasse) haben im Schnitt alle recht lange gehalten. Das mit der Garantie ist  sowieso Quatsch, denn ne Garantie ist i.d.R. nach 2 Jahren abgelaufen und  keiner wird behaupten wollen, dass TV's, Stereoanlagen, Monitore etc.  nach 2 Jahren den Geist aufgeben. Das hat man höchstens beim  Montagsgerät bzw auch mal bei Fertigungsfehlern einer ganze Serie.


----------



## Metalic (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*

Habe über die Obsoleszenz auch einmal einen Fernsehbericht gesehen, ist aber schon länger her. Fand ich wahnsinnig interessant. Man hat ja immer mal wieder gehört, dass es sowas geben soll, aber wenn man es dann selber sieht...

Mich hat es bisher nicht so richtig getroffen. Die meisten Geräte die ich mir kaufen halten ewig  Nur die Canon Kamera die ich mir vor Jahren mal gekauft habe war nach kurzer Zeit für die Tonne


----------



## Skipper81Ger (10. Januar 2013)

Netboy schrieb:


> Lass ihn 24 h an  dann gehts schneller



Das hab ich mir auch so gedacht. Aber vielleicht ist es so berechnet das genau dann kurz nach Ablauf der Garantie das Gerät kaputt geht.

Hab den Samsung ud46es6300


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*

Da ist in deinem Sinne sicherlich gar nichts berechnet. Die Geräte sind darauf ausgelegt 5 - 10 Jahre zu halten. In Einzelfällen halten manche länger und manche verabschieden sich früher. Denkt doch mal bitte auch ein wenig selber nach. Niemand würde sich Produkte einer Marke kaufen, die ständig frühzeitig ableben. Folglich würde auch keine Marke Produkte herstellen, die ständig frühzeitig ableben. Das würde überhaupt keinen wirtschaftlichen Sinn machen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Niemand würde sich Produkte einer Marke kaufen, die ständig frühzeitig ableben. Folglich würde auch keine Marke Produkte herstellen, die ständig frühzeitig ableben. Das würde überhaupt keinen wirtschaftlichen Sinn machen.


 
Voraussetzung dafür ist aber, dass die Kunden WISSEN, dass diese Marken/Geräte frühzeitig ableben - und das ist nur in seltenen Fällen der Fall - und wird auch durch evtl. vorhandene Werbung gezielt verhindert (DAS hat wirtschaftlichen Sinn - leider).

Oder was meist du, warum (um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen) Zehntausende Menschen die Vertex-SSDs von OCZ gekauft haben und immer noch kaufen obwohl es in einschlägigen Kreisen bekannt und auch per Google in zwei Minuten zu erfahren ist, dass diese Geräte unterirdisch hohe Ausfallraten haben (je nach Gerät über 40%!)?
Es weiß einfach fast niemand - und die Werbung ist Bunt und die Geräte sind mit kleinen Zahlen im BlödiaMarkt versehen.

Und alle 3 Tage erscheint hier ein Thread in dem ein weiterer User fragt wie er die Daten von seiner OCZ retten kann die gestorben ist.

Bemerke: Das ist nur ein Beispiel, das lässt sich sicherlich auch für alle möglichen anderen Geräte finden (je komplexer/neuer das Gerät umso einfacher da umso weniger Wissen bei den Leuten vorhanden ist - daher habe ich "SSD" gewählt...)^^


Grundsätzlich ist das was du sagst ja nicht falsch. Bei Massenware und "normalen" Produkten fällt sehr schnell auf was nicht lange hält und wird eher gemieden. Aber gerade bei Elektronikartikeln wo die Masse der Menschen keinen Schimmer hat funktioniert das leider nicht (zufriedenstellend).


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*

Keine Ahnung, diese "Marken" sagen mir nichts. Fallen bei mir in die Kategorie "Nonameprodukte mit Markenbanner". Ich beziehe mich auf Marken wie Samsung, Philips, LG, Sony und so.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, diese "Marken" sagen mir nichts. Fallen bei mir in die Kategorie "Nonameprodukte mit Markenbanner". Ich beziehe mich auf Marken wie Samsung, Philips, LG, Sony und so.


 
Glaubst du denn, wenn die SSDs von Samsung solche Ausfallraten hätten würden das mehr Menschen wissen als bei OCZ?
Es wären vermutlich genau die gleichen Menschen die es wissen und die gleichen die es nicht wissen.^^

Der Name der Marke macht denke ich nicht wirklich einen Unterschied, eher im Gegenteil: Sehr bekannte Marken werden häufig mit Qualität assoziiert (wahrscheinlich würde die Mehrheit der Befragten eher einen Philips-TV kaufen wollen als einen TechniSat-TV) obwohl diese nicht zwangsläufig besser sein muss als beim Konkurrenzprodukt.

Die Frage ist hier eher, ob diese Assoziation (Etwa Philips = Toll) daher rührt, dass Geräte dieser Marke besonders gut sind oder besonders lange halten oder eher daher, dass sie besonders oft besonders groß auf Werbebannern zu finden sind. Ich befürchte eher Letzteres.


Was aber auch wohl richtig ist ist, dass gerade die Bekannten es sich eher weniger leisten können, ihre Geräte geplant sterben zu lassen - den Ruf aufzubauen mit Werbung war zu teuer als dass man ihn so verspielen sollte schätze ich^^


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*

Ich kann dazu nur eines sagen. Wenn ich 3 Geräte von einer bestimmten Marke kaufe und alle 3 Geräte nach relativ kurzer Zeit ableben, dann ist die Marke für mich erledigt. Und wenn das bei mir so ist, dann ist das bei anderen sicherlich auch so. So, ich muss jetzt in die Heia.  GN8


----------



## Seeefe (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*

Also das beste Beispiel für geplantes Ableben ist ja die Glühbirne  

Da ist ja allgemein bekannt, das eine Glühbirne wesentlich mehr Stunden leuchten kann, als sie es dann wirklich getan hat  Und dies hat man schon Anfang der 20ten Jahrhundert gemacht, soweit ich mich an die Doku zurückerinnern kann


----------



## Skipper81Ger (10. Januar 2013)

Naja. Das die Geräte n ungefähres verfallsdatum haben, steht ja ausser Frage. Es wär ja auch möglich n Auto zu bauen was 50 Jahre Problemlos fährt. Mein Fachlehrer erzählen mir damals das mal ein solches Auto in den 80ger Jahren konstruiert wurde fürs Militär. Aber es wurde nie gebaut.

Ja. Die alten Glühbirnen hielten 50000std dann haben sich die wirtschafts typen zusammengesetzt und den Wolframdraht so verändert das er max 1000std halten sollte, damit sie mehr Lampen verkaufen können.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*



Skipper81Ger schrieb:


> Naja. Das die Geräte n ungefähres verfallsdatum haben, steht ja ausser Frage. Es wär ja auch möglich n Auto zu bauen was 50 Jahre Problemlos fährt. Mein Fachlehrer erzählen mir damals das mal ein solches Auto in den 80ger Jahren konstruiert wurde fürs Militär. Aber es wurde nie gebaut.


 
Das kann man bauen, aber man kanns nicht verkaufen...

Ein Auto das dermaßen lange hält müsste aus Werkstoffen bestehen die sehr teuer sind (aufgrund Korrosion usw.), müsste extrem konservativ und stabil ausgelegt sein - was für den Käufer heißt ein Auto das 4 Tonnen schwer ist, 100PS aus 5 Litern Hubraum holt, dabei 30L/100km verbraucht und 100.000€ kostet. Du verstehst was ich meine? 

Das ist aber eher ein Gebiet, wo längeres Leben des Produktes tatsächlich unrentabler für beide Seiten wird und hat nichts zu tun mit Geräten die_ von sich aus_ länger leben würden wenn man sie nicht künstlich daran hindert - wie die Glühlampe.

Am Draht wurde dabei übrigens nicht viel verändert wenn ich mich recht erinnere - es reicht auch aus, wenn die Glühbirne nicht mehr 100% dicht ist und hier und da mal ein ganz klein wenig Sauerstoff von außen rein kann das den Draht nach und nach verbrennt... und billiger zu produzieren als vollständig dichte Birnen ist das auch noch^^


----------



## Seeefe (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*



Skipper81Ger schrieb:


> Naja. Das die Geräte n ungefähres verfallsdatum haben, steht ja ausser Frage. Es wär ja auch möglich n Auto zu bauen was 50 Jahre Problemlos fährt. Mein Fachlehrer erzählen mir damals das mal ein solches Auto in den 80ger Jahren konstruiert wurde fürs Militär. Aber es wurde nie gebaut.
> 
> Ja. Die alten Glühbirnen hielten 50000std dann haben sich die wirtschafts typen zusammengesetzt und den Wolframdraht so verändert das er max 1000std halten sollte, damit sie mehr Lampen verkaufen können.


 
Istw aber auch sinnvoll  Sonst kauft irgendwann ja keiner mehr welche


----------



## do-gooder (11. Januar 2013)

Skipper81Ger schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir auch so gedacht. Aber vielleicht ist es so berechnet das genau dann kurz nach Ablauf der Garantie das Gerät kaputt geht.
> 
> Hab den Samsung ud46es6300


Das ist bei den meisten Produkten schlicht unmöglich. Kein Hersteller kann vorhersehen, wie lange sein Produkt im Handel bleibt, bis es verkauft ist.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das kann man bauen, aber man kanns nicht verkaufen...
> 
> Ein Auto das dermaßen lange hält müsste aus Werkstoffen bestehen die sehr teuer sind (aufgrund Korrosion usw.), müsste extrem konservativ und stabil ausgelegt sein - was für den Käufer heißt ein Auto das 4 Tonnen schwer ist, 100PS aus 5 Litern Hubraum holt, dabei 30L/100km verbraucht und 100.000€ kostet. Du verstehst was ich meine?
> 
> ...


Trabis sind rostfrei und verbrauchen 3,5 - 7 Liter. Sie halten ewig und sind leicht


----------



## Rizoma (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich kann dazu nur eines sagen. Wenn ich 3 Geräte von einer bestimmten Marke kaufe und alle 3 Geräte nach relativ kurzer Zeit ableben, dann ist die Marke für mich erledigt. Und wenn das bei mir so ist, dann ist das bei anderen sicherlich auch so. So, ich muss jetzt in die Heia.  GN8



Jo nach den 3  Geräten ist dieser Hersteller für dich gestorben aber beim nächsten wo du landest ist es genau so also hast du 6 Geräte in 12 Jahren gehabt wo es eigentlich 1 max. 2 getan hätten. Und da es fast alle machen interessiert es auch keinen das du die Marke nach 3 Geräten wechselst weil jemand anders die gleiche Idee hat aber von einer anderen Marke zu deinen alten Marken Hersteller gewechselt ist.



do-gooder schrieb:


> Trabis sind rostfrei und verbrauchen 3,5 - 7 Liter. Sie halten ewig und sind leicht



Die sind nicht Rostfrei das ist nen Mythos und ie Dinger halten auch nur so lange weil sie unter anderen Wirtschaftlichen Ansichten gebaut wurden zu DDR Zeiten (ein Wirtschaftssystem bei dem fast alles Mangelware war) musste man zum ende hin auf einen Trabbi den man bestellt hatte 18 Jahre warten also durften die Dinger nicht kaputt gehen. Heute haben wir eine Überfluss Gesellschaft alles ist vorhanden und das Teilweise zu Spottpreisen wen juckt es da wenn das teil nur die Garantiezeit überlebt.


----------



## Superwip (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*

Klassische TVs sind alle Schrott. Wer echte Qualität und Langlebigkeit will sollte sich nach _Public Viewing Displays_ umsehen, die für jahrelangen Dauerbetrieb unter mehr oder weniger rauen Umweltbedingungen ausgelegt wurden.

TVs gehören zu jenen Produkten die man sehr gut durch Profigeräte ersetzen kann- man muss nur bereit sein erheblich mehr zu zahlen.

Zugegebenermaßen kann es aber wirtschaftlicher sein alle fünf Jahre einen neuen TV zu kaufen als alle heiligen Zeiten irgendein Profidisplay welches natürlich genauso schnell _veraltet_.

Public Viewing Displays haben meist keinen TV Tuner aber das ist nicht schlimm, man kann sie etwa über einen HTPC mit Content versorgen den man wiederum aus IPC Komponenten zusammensetzten kann.

Es gibt wirklich fast kein Anwendungsgebiet für das es nicht hochwertige und langlebige Produkte gibt man muss nur wissen das es sie gibt, wo es sie gibt und man muss bereit sein mehr Geld in die Hand zu nehmen.

___
Auch billigst-Schnäppchen aus dem Consumerbereich müssen nicht kurzlebig oder gar absichtlich kurzlebig sein allerdings kann man ohne Langzeiterfahrung, die es speziell im CE-Bereich kaum gibt oft nur schwer vor dem Kauf beurteilen ob ein Produkt irgendwelche Schwachstellen hat ob geplante oder ungeplante. Ein solcher Kauf ist natürlich oft ein Glücksspiel- bei dem man aber auch gewinnen kann.

Und: zweimal kaufen kann immernoch billiger sein als echte Qualität...


-> man muss von Fall zu Fall abwägen was einem Zuverlässigkeit wert ist; ein guter Ansatz ist es jedenfalls sich vor dem Kauf möglichst genau zu informieren.

Und: man sollte das nicht nur bei Elektronik tun, minderwertige Qualität findet man bei den verschiedensten Produkten.


Anhaltspunkte für die Hochwertigkeit/Langlebigkeit eines Produkts:

-Tests, insbesondere Langzeittests
-Einsatz im Militärischen/Industrieellen Bereich
-Langzeittests/Langzeiterfahrung von Vorgängerprodukten
-Erfüllung Industrieller und/oder Militärischer Normen etwa DIN/VDE IP, MIL-STD-810 oder MIL-S-901D (wobei man wissen sollte was diese bedeuten)
-Verfügbarkeit umfangreicher Datenblätter; interressant ist etwa der Betriebs- und Lagertemperaturbereich, die Schockresistenz oder natürlich explizite Angaben der Lebenserwartung (etwa MTBF oder FIT; wobei solche Daten vor allem bei Consumerprodukten immer kritisch hinterfragt werden sollten)
-Verfügbarkeit einer öffentlichen Wartungsanleitung
-Garantierte Langzeitverfügbarkeit von Ersatzteilen
-Dokumentation und Austauschbarkeit von Verschleißteilen
-Verfügbarkeit langfristiger Serviceverträge (auch wenn man solche nicht nutzen will)
-ideal: vollständige öffentliche Dokumentation des Produkts (inkl. Bauplan, idealerweise in CAD Form)- "Open-Source"
-grundsätzlich modulare Bauweise
-Verwendung von soweit wie möglich standardisierten Bauteilen
-(nicht nur oberflächliche) Verwendung hochwertiger und für den jeweiligen Einsatzbereich geeigneter Materialien
-Möglichst weite Zerlegbarkeit ohne Garantieverlust
-Reverse Engineering (in dem Fall gezieltes Suchen von Schwachstellen; muss man nicht selbst machen, vielleicht findet man irgendwo im I-Net entsprechende Berichte)
-Marken sind nur selten ein Qualitätskriterium auf das man sich blind verlassen sollte, das gilt insbesondere für praktisch alle großen Marken von Consumerprodukten
-Zielgruppe (bei Consumerprodukten): Produkte, die sich an technisch versierte Kunden richten sind oft prinzipiell hochwertiger und langlebiger; auf die Zielgruppe eines Produktes zu achten ist fast immer zumindest zielführender als auf die Marke oder die Preisklasse zu achten
-Teurer heißt nicht automatisch besser
-Eine gewisse technische Allgemeinbildung kann bei der Bewertung von Produkten natürlich mehr oder weniger hilfreich sein


----------



## Speed4Fun (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*



Superwip schrieb:


> Du solltest bevorzugt Produkte kaufen, die für industrieelle oder militärische Anwendungen entwickelt wurden und für die offizielle, öffentliche Wartungsanleitungen und umfangreiche technische Daten existieren. Bei solchen Produkten bist du praktisch nie von der geplanten Obsoleszenz betroffen jedenfalls nicht von ihrer klassischen Form (vorzeitiges Ableben) und wenn es Probleme gibt lassen sie sich meist einfach beheben...


 
Das kann ich bestätigen.

Mit meinem Leopard 2 Baujahr 1990 fahre ich jeden Tag zur Arbeit.

Keine Probleme bisher mit Parkplätzen, Geisterfahrern oder sonstigen Hindernissen.

Lediglich der regelmäßige Tausch des Kettensatzes und die paar Liter Sprit gehen etwas ins Geld.

Aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts...


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*



Superwip schrieb:


> Klassische TVs sind alle Schrott. Wer echte Qualität und Langlebigkeit will sollte sich nach _Public Viewing Displays_ umsehen, die für jahrelangen Dauerbetrieb unter mehr oder weniger rauen Umweltbedingungen ausgelegt wurden.


 
Aber was kosten solche Geräte?
Ich habe auf die schnelle welche gefunden, die 300€ kosten.... allerdings Miete pro Tag.


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Jo nach den 3  Geräten ist dieser Hersteller für  dich gestorben aber beim nächsten wo du landest ist es genau so also  hast du 6 Geräte in 12 Jahren gehabt wo es eigentlich 1 max. 2 getan  hätten. Und da es fast alle machen interessiert es auch keinen das du  die Marke nach 3 Geräten wechselst weil jemand anders die gleiche Idee  hat aber von einer anderen Marke zu deinen alten Marken Hersteller  gewechselt ist.



Ja, so ist es nach der hier aufgestellten Theorie. Klingt absurd und  deckt sich auch nicht mit praktischer Erfahrung, zumindest nicht mit  meiner. 



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Das kann ich bestätigen.
> 
> Mit meinem Leopard 2 Baujahr 1990 fahre ich jeden Tag zur Arbeit.
> 
> ...



Oh, ein treuer APD-Wähler. Video: Daily Kalk 187 APD - Die Autofahrerpartei ~ Frequency


----------



## Seeefe (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*

Naja finde nicht das mein normales Plasma Ferneseher schrott ist


----------



## Sebastian1980 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*



Skipper81Ger schrieb:


> Meine Frage: gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Fernseher ( oder andere Geräte )legal so zu manipulieren, das er noch vor Ablauf der Garantie kaputt geht? Damit ich über die Garantie direkt n neues Gerät bekomme und mehr davon hab.


 da gibt es keine legale möglichkeit. mit einer manipulation um noch die garantie mitnehmen zu können machst du dich strafbar, das wäre betrug.


----------



## Cleriker (11. Januar 2013)

Split, ist völlig egal ob du es glauben willst, oder nicht. Es ist einfach so. Ich selbst habe vor einiger Zeit in der Produktentwicklung gearbeitet und weiß wovon ich rede. Mein Team und ich haben für die drei größten deutschen Autobauer verschiedene Sicherheitskonstruktionen entwickelt. Über die so konstruierten Fahrzeuge (zusätzlicher kostenaufwand pro Stück entspricht etwa dem Aufpreis einer Lederausstattung) hätte man mit einem kleinen Panzer fahren können, ohne dass die Insassen verletzt würden. Das war vor 4 Jahren. Siehst du so stabile Autos heute? Nein, da dann niemand mehr neue kaufen würde. Ganz im Gegenteil. Einer dieser Hersteller arbeitet an Motoren mit einer durchschnittlichen Lebenserwartung von 40.000km. Diese Autos kosten dann "nur" 10.000 Euro, und müssen dann regelmäßig ersetzt werden.

Bei Fernsehern läuft das nicht anders. Die Geräte müssen eine gewisse Zeit halten +- ein bischen Sicherheit. Da aber jeder andere Gewohnheiten pflegt variieren halt von Kunde zu Kunde auch die Erfahrungen. Ich selbst schaue vielleicht 6h die Woche fern, mein bester Kumpel aber locker so viel pro Tag. Demnach könnte bei mir der selbe tv fünf mal so lange halten. Aber halt nur theoretisch. 
Das ist vollkommen normales und verständliches Geschäftsgebaren.


----------



## moe (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*

Habt ihr eigentlich auch mal daran gedacht aus wie viel tausend Bauteilen so ein Fernseher heute besteht? 
Die haben auch Fertigungstoleranzen und meist reicht ein einziges um das ganze Gerät lahmzulegen. Wie wärs denn wenn man dan "kaputten" Fernseher zu nem TV/Radio Elektroniker bringt und für kleines Geld reparieren lässt anstatt sich selber von Blödmark und Konsorten abhängig zu machen, die selber nichts können und die Geräte nur einschicken? Oft sind wirklich nur ein Kondensator, kleines Relais oder ne Sicherung defekt.

Naja, wie gut, dass mich das nicht zu stören braucht, ich kann das Zeug selber reparieren.


----------



## JackOnell (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*



> -Tests, insbesondere Langzeittests
> -Langzeittests/Langzeiterfahrung von Vorgängerprodukten



Wird es bei TV Geräten wohl nicht geben aber an Hand eigener Recherchen kann mann wohl sehen
was wann gekauft und was schon Kaputt gegangen ist.
So habe ich es auch mit meinem Samsung TV gemacht, und habe über EBAY zb Herausgefunden dass die Modelle
wie ich einen habe, die alle 4 Jahre sind den gleichen Fehler aufweisen.
Doppelbilder
Davon habe ich seit 3 Monaten schon 16 Stück so gefunden


----------



## Superwip (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sind garnicht sooo teuer...

-> Public/Info Displays Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Grob im Schnitt kann man sagen etwa doppelt so viel wie vergleichbare TVs.



> Wie wärs denn wenn man dan "kaputten" Fernseher zu nem TV/Radio Elektroniker bringt und für kleines Geld reparieren lässt anstatt sich selber von Blödmark und Konsorten abhängig zu machen, die selber nichts können und die Geräte nur einschicken? Oft sind wirklich nur ein Kondensator, kleines Relais oder ne Sicherung defekt.


 
In unseren Breiten sind Dienstleistungen bzw. ist Arbeit extrem teuer- es ist oft billiger einen TV in China zu bauen als ihn in Deutschland oder Österreich zu reparieren, daher sollte man das gut abwägen wenn man die Reperatur nicht selbst durchführen kann/will.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*



Skipper81Ger schrieb:


> Meine Frage: gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Fernseher ( oder andere Geräte )legal so zu manipulieren, das er noch vor Ablauf der Garantie kaputt geht? Damit ich über die Garantie direkt n neues Gerät bekomme und mehr davon hab.



Du bist für JEDE Manipulation selbst verantwortlich und JEDER Hersteller schließt Garantie auf Ausfälle in Folge von Nutzereinfluss (i.d.R. auch unabhängig davon bei Nutereinfluss) aus.




john201050 schrieb:


> (Zum Glück gibt's das bei PC Hardware nicht, da die ja sowieso schnell genug veraltet.)



Jein. Bei Mainboards und CPUs ist bislang nichts bekannt geworden und bei RAM und Laufwerken waren es eher Fehlkonstruktionen bzw. Produkte von Herstellern, die kurze Zeit später weg von dem Markt waren, die ausfielen. Aber bei Grafikkarten wäre ich schon misstrauischer, da beobachte ich seit Mitte des letzten Jahrzehnts doch deutlich mehr Ausfälle (genauer: ALLE Grafikkarten in meinem Umfeld, die vor 2005 gekauft wurden, funktionieren noch. Von allen, die danach gekauft wurden sind 50% ausgefallen, weitere wurden verkauft sind möglicherweise auch nicht mehr im Einsatz). Peripherigeräte, vor allem Drucker, sind dagegen DAS Paradebeispiel für geplante Obsoleszenz. Die Qualität bei Oberklasse Mäusen hat imho auch merklich nachgelassen. Und zur Haltbarkeit von so manchem Netzteil sage ich hier auch mal lieber nichts...




Poempel schrieb:


> Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass bei günstigeren LCD-TVs die Kondensatoren im Netzteil oft als erstes bei langer Benutzung kaputt gehen. Aber falls man ein bisschen mit einem Lötkolben umgehen kann wäre es in dem Fall kein größeres Problem.



Nur wenn es wirklich nur der Kondensator war, es diesem deutlich anzusehen ist, du passenden Ersatz bekommt (Fernseher weiß ich nicht - aber in Autoelektrik habe ich schon mal ein sehr kryptisch beschriftetes Bauteil gefunden, die ich nicht ersetzen konnte.) und wenn es dir überhaupt gelingt, das Gehäuse reversibel zu öffnen.




Superwip schrieb:


> Du solltest bevorzugt Produkte kaufen, die für industrieelle oder militärische Anwendungen entwickelt wurden und für die offizielle, öffentliche Wartungsanleitungen und umfangreiche technische Daten existieren.



Eher letzteres denn ersteres. Denn Militärs ist langsam auch aufgefallen, dass sie für viele Einsatzzwecke mit einfacheren Produkten, die dann ersetzt werden, besser fahren. (und bei spezieller Militärtechnik wars genau genommen schon immer so: Wartungsbedürftig bis zum geht nicht mehr)
Das der Hersteller aber überhaupt eine Reparatur vorsieht, ist schon ein sehr gutes Zeichen.

(umfangreiche Herstellerspezifikationen schon weniger. Ab interne Schaltpläne aufwärts kann man was herleiten. MTBFs dagegen sind z.T. reines Marketinggelaber. Da fühlt sich der Hersteller hinterher nicht einmal zuständig, wenn <20% erreicht wurden)




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das kann man bauen, aber man kanns nicht verkaufen...
> 
> Ein Auto das dermaßen lange hält müsste aus Werkstoffen bestehen die sehr teuer sind (aufgrund Korrosion usw.), müsste extrem konservativ und stabil ausgelegt sein - was für den Käufer heißt ein Auto das 4 Tonnen schwer ist, 100PS aus 5 Litern Hubraum holt, dabei 30L/100km verbraucht und 100.000€ kostet. Du verstehst was ich meine?
> 
> Das ist aber eher ein Gebiet, wo längeres Leben des Produktes tatsächlich unrentabler für beide Seiten wird und hat nichts zu tun mit Geräten die_ von sich aus_ länger leben würden wenn man sie nicht künstlich daran hindert - wie die Glühlampe.



Man muss beim Auto nicht gleich auf 50 Jahre gehen. "In Kauf genommene" Obsoleszenz (geplant würde ich nicht zwingend sagen) findet man dagegen sehr wohl. Kühler z.B. sind schlichtweg auf Verschleiß konstruiert, es ist oftmals vollkommen normal dass die nach 10-15 Jahren (d.h. nicht mehr beim Erstkäufer...) durchgammeln. Das große Baugruppen wegen minimalen Schäden ausgetauscht werden müssen, ist ebenso Standard. (50 Cent Schaden, 500 € Rechnung)




moe schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich auch mal daran gedacht aus wie viel tausend Bauteilen so ein Fernseher heute besteht?
> Die haben auch Fertigungstoleranzen und meist reicht ein einziges um das ganze Gerät lahmzulegen. Wie wärs denn wenn man dan "kaputten" Fernseher zu nem TV/Radio Elektroniker bringt und für kleines Geld reparieren lässt



Toll wäre das. Nur leider lassen sich moderne Gehäuse oft gar nicht mehr öffnen und selbst wenn es der Elektroniker schafft (aufgelaufener Stundenlohn bis dahin: vermutlich >30 €. >330 € wenn er dir vorher garantieren soll, dass er nichts kaputt macht) steht vor eben vor ziemlich viel ziemlich hoch integrierter Elektronik, zu der es keinerlei Schaltplan gibt und in der jedes von tausenden SMDs die Fehlerursache sein kann.


----------



## Uter (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*



john201050 schrieb:


> (Zum Glück gibt's das bei PC Hardware nicht, da die ja sowieso schnell genug veraltet.)


Genau das ist es doch. 

Bsp. CPUs:
Mit einem i5 750 müsste man nicht zwingend aufrüsten. Der Leistungsgewinn, den die meisten CPUs seither haben ist gering. Tortzdem will man es, weil sie (sehr kleine) neue Features bieten. Dadurch, dass diese nicht auf die alte Architektur übertragen wurden (egal ob auf die CPU oder die Board - zugegeben, teilweise ist das nicht so einfach), wurden sie durch die Hersteller obsolet.

Bsp. Grakas:
Grakas und Bildschirme schaukeln sich gegenseitig hoch. Wenn wir noch alle auf 19" zocken würden, dann bräuchte niemand eine aktuelle Graka. 

So ist es generell sehr oft. Die neuen Generationen der Produkte sehen besser aus und haben wenige neue Features, deshalb wollen wir sie kaufen. Es kommt uns dann fast schon recht, wenn das alte Gerät versagt, deshalb kritisieren wir die Hersteller nicht dafür und kaufen wieder bei ihnen. Umso schneller die Entwicklung ist, desto kürzer können die Lebenszeiten werden ohne, dass wir es schlimm finden. Im Gegenteil wir finden es normal, da ein großer Teil der Bevölkerung sogar die funktionierenden Produkte wegwirft um neue zu kaufen (bestes Bsp.: Handys).



Split99999 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, diese "Marken" sagen mir nichts. Fallen bei mir in die Kategorie "Nonameprodukte mit Markenbanner". Ich beziehe mich auf Marken wie Samsung, Philips, LG, Sony und so.


 Genau solche Marken sagen nichts aus. 
1. Sind sie meist eh Reseller, die von ganz unterschiedlichen Herstellern (OEMs) kaufen. Entsprechend ist auch die Qualität sehr unterschiedlich.
2. Sind sie sehr oft unterteilt. Sieh dir mal die Anzahl der Tochtergesellschaften der Samsung Group an. Bis auf eine einheitliche Leitung und u.U. noch einen zentralen Marketingbereich haben die nicht sonderlich viel miteinander zu tun. Es kann auch hier sein, dass das eine Gerät sehr gut ist und das nächste Schrott.

Marken, die etwas über die Qualität aussagen sind kleinere "Manufakturen", ein Bsp. hierfür wär Beyerdynamic, bei solchen Betrieben bekommt man i.d.R. Qualität, eine hohe Lebenserwartung, guten Support und Ersatzteile. 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ein Auto das dermaßen lange hält müsste aus Werkstoffen bestehen die sehr teuer sind (aufgrund Korrosion usw.), müsste extrem konservativ und stabil ausgelegt sein - was für den Käufer heißt ein Auto das 4 Tonnen schwer ist, 100PS aus 5 Litern Hubraum holt, dabei 30L/100km verbraucht und 100.000€ kostet. Du verstehst was ich meine?


Falscher Ansatz. Du musst das Auto nicht schwerer/stabiler machen, das hilft nichtmal bei einem Unfall. Du musst es leichter und modularer machen, das senkt auch den Verbrauch und macht das Auto dadurch kaufbar. Entsprechende Bauteile aus hochwertigen Kunststoffen o.ä. sind bekannt und problemlos nutzbar, aber gerade bei so teuren Produkten kann eben nicht jeder in die Qualität investieren und wer es problemlos könnte kauft sich meist öfter ein neueres/prestigereicheres Fahrzeug.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> [...] und billiger zu produzieren als vollständig dichte Birnen ist das auch noch^^


 Das ist der springende Punkt. Die Obsoleszenz entsteht fast beiläufig als (für die Firmen) positiver Nebeneffekt zur Kostensenkung und geht Hand in Hand mit der Massenproduktion.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ja, so ist es nach der hier aufgestellten Theorie. Klingt absurd und  deckt sich auch nicht mit praktischer Erfahrung, zumindest nicht mit  meiner.


Welches Gerät hast du den zuhause, das seit > 25 Jahren funktioniert? Abgesehen von Haushaltsgeräten, hast du da eins, das wenigstens seit 10 Jahren läuft?



do-gooder schrieb:


> Im Prinzip sind wir bei der Sklaverei angekommen oder meinst du, daß die Arbeiter bei Foxconn in China sich ein iPhone leisten können? Dieses System zu verherrlichen, ist daher absurd, zumal es uns bald selbst dahinrafft, wenn wir durch Outsourcing und Lohndumping unsere Kaufkraft soweit abgebaut haben, daß wir uns selbst das Billigzeug nicht mehr leisten können.


Das ist zwar nicht schön, wurde aber schon immer so gemacht. Vor China waren es die 2. Welt Länder, die dringend Devisen benötigten und davor waren es die Kolonien. Das geht zurück bis zu den "echten" Sklaven (also in den USA < 150 Jahre ).


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*



Uter schrieb:


> Das ist zwar nicht schön, wurde aber schon immer so gemacht. Vor China waren es die 2. Welt Länder, die dringend Devisen benötigten und davor waren es die Kolonien. Das geht zurück bis zu den "echten" Sklaven (also in den USA < 150 Jahre ).


 
Das kannst du auch immer weiter führen.
Ausbeutung durch Sklaverei oder Lohndumping hat es schon von 1000 Jahren gegeben und auch davor und wird es auch in 1000 Jahren noch geben.
Der Mensch ist nun mal ein gieriges Tier, wer einmal ganz oben in der "Nahrungskette" angekommen ist, will dort auch verbleiben und den Abstand vergrößern.


----------



## Z3rno (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*

Also kann man eigentlich nur sagen, das wenn du Qualität willst, dann bezahl sie.
Unsere Kücheneinrichtung von Miele ist jetzt 25 Jahre alt, in der selben Zeit haben manche schon die 3 oder 4 Spülmaschine.
Dafür ist Miele teuer.
Kaufst du billig, geh nie von langen Lebenszeiten aus.

Viel schlimmer finde ich, dass man immer weniger selber reparieren kann, da es zu komplex ist oder einfach nur ******* verbaut!
Da sind auch Premiumhersteller nicht ausgenommen.


----------



## Seeefe (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*

Ich muss sagen, das mMn damals mehr auf die Haltbarkeit der Geräte geschaut wurde als heute. 

Mein MP3 von vor 8 Jahren, hat mehrmals einen Schleudergang überlebt und auch sonst noch einige stürze. Mach dies mal mit nem heutigen mp3 player


----------



## christian499852 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*

Hey  hab  auch  einen Samsung TV Le...... und  war  auch  nach  zwei  jahren  kaputt zum glück nur das netzteil hat mich 10€ gekostet  neue kondensatoren drin und bessere die mehr hitze abkönnen


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*

Da die DDR und deren Lebensqualität nun absolut gar nichts mit dem eigentlichen Threadthema zu tun hat wurden alle entsprechenden Beiträge ausgeblendet. Bitte bleibt beim Thema!


----------



## Superwip (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*

Na ja... eines kann man jedenfalls festhalten: in der kommunistischen Planwirtschaft gibt es -so gut oder schlecht sie auch in anderen Belangen sein mag- keine geplante Obsoleszenz da diese Volkswirtschaftlich betrachtet eigentlich unsinnig ist.

Von geplanter Obsoleszenz profitieren vor allem die Hersteller einer bestimmten Produktgruppe auf Kosten ihrer Kunden und auf Kosten der Gesamtwirtschaft, vor allem wenn sie ein Kartell bilden.

Das bedeutet aber auch nicht das alle Produkte solcher Wirtschaften super hochwertig und für die Ewigkeit gemacht sind, nicht alle Fehler müssen gewollt sein.


----------



## sfc (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das kannst du auch immer weiter führen.
> Ausbeutung durch Sklaverei oder Lohndumping hat es schon von 1000 Jahren gegeben und auch davor und wird es auch in 1000 Jahren noch geben.
> Der Mensch ist nun mal ein gieriges Tier, wer einmal ganz oben in der "Nahrungskette" angekommen ist, will dort auch verbleiben und den Abstand vergrößern.



Mir ist der Ansatz dazu im Thread etwas zu gutmenschlich. Hier wird so getan, als könne man mal eben per Fingerschnipp wenig entwickelte Länder in Wohlstandsburgen verwandlen. (Darauf, wie absurd der Gedanke vor dem Hintergrund ist, dass man diese Umständewissend in Kauf nimmt, weil sie kleidung und Elektronik so bilig machen, will ich jetzt mal nicht eingehen.) In Europa ging das jedenfalls auch nicht von heute auf morgen. Als wir erste Schritte gen Industrialisierung unternahmen, war das auch reine Ausbeutung. Trotzdem stellten sich die Menschen vom Land den schlechten Arbeitsbedingungen in den Fabriken scharenweise, weil das immer noch wesentlich besser war, als auf dem Land zu schuften. Ähnlich läuft das jetzt in Dritteweltländern ab. Da geht es den vermeintlich Ausgebeutenen in den Fabriken auch besser als auf dem Land. Klar würde ich so ein Leben nicht haben wollen. Die sind aber ganz froh, wie sie es vorher schlechter hatten. Irgendwann lassen die sich das Schuften in den Fabriken auch nicht mehr in der Form gefallen oder verlangen mehr Geld. Wie ein Blick in Schwellenländer zeigt, die vor einigen Jahrzehnten selbst noch zu den Entwicklungsländern zählten, haben sich die Arbeits- und Lohnbedinungen im Laufe der Jahre deutlich verbessert. Das steht jenen Ländern, in denen gerade die ersten Fabriken entstehen, auch noch bevor. Ich schließe jedoch aus, dass sie jemals unseren Wohlstand erreichen werden. Für weltweite Adipositas und Reihenhaus sowie Auto für jedermann oder alljährlich neue Smartphones für bis dato 9 Milliarden Bürger reichen die planetaren Rohstoffe nicht aus. Deswegen wird es diese Verschwendung in 50 Jahren auch hier nicht mehr geben.


----------



## JackOnell (12. Januar 2013)

Mir würde aber auch auf Anhieb nicht einfallen was zu größeren Absätzen führt, als diese Maßnahmen....... Oder hat jemand ne Idee ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*



sfc schrieb:


> Ich schließe jedoch aus, dass sie jemals unseren Wohlstand erreichen werden. Für weltweite Adipositas und Reihenhaus sowie Auto für jedermann oder alljährlich neue Smartphones für bis dato 9 Milliarden Bürger reichen die planetaren Rohstoffe nicht aus. Deswegen wird es diese Verschwendung in 50 Jahren auch hier nicht mehr geben.


 
Und eben genau bis dahin haben sich mehrheitlich Europa, zum Teil Nordamerika und, als Spätkommer, zum ganz kleinen Teil ein paar asiatische Staaten an eben diesen Rohstoffen der gesamten Welt bereichert, während die Mehrheit der Weltbevölkerung weitestgehend leer aus ging und auch noch die Drecksarbeit erledigte.



JackOnell schrieb:


> Mir würde aber auch auf Anhieb nicht einfallen was zu größeren Absätzen führt, als diese Maßnahmen....... Oder hat jemand ne Idee ?


 
Umsatzsteigernder als die Zahl der nötigen Käufe zu ver-X-fachen? Gibts wohl keine Möglichkeit.
Die Frage ist aber, ob man sich derartigen Umsatzfetishismus als Volkswirtschaft/Gesellschaft/Menschheit leisten will oder auch nur kann...


----------



## moe (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Toll wäre das. Nur leider lassen sich moderne Gehäuse oft gar nicht mehr öffnen und selbst wenn es der Elektroniker schafft (aufgelaufener Stundenlohn bis dahin: vermutlich >30 €. >330 € wenn er dir vorher garantieren soll, dass er nichts kaputt macht) steht vor eben vor ziemlich viel ziemlich hoch integrierter Elektronik, zu der es keinerlei Schaltplan gibt und in der jedes von tausenden SMDs die Fehlerursache sein kann.


 
Also ich hab bis jetzt noch immer alles aufgebracht, was ich öffnen wollte, selbst verschweißte Kunststoffgehäuse, welche mir bisher aber nur bei kleinen Netzteilen und nicht bei Unterhaltungselektronik untergekommen sind. Von verschweißten Gehäusen werden die meisten Werkstätten aber wohl die Finger lassen.
Wenn der Defekt von zerstörten Bauteilen (geplatzte Kondensatoren etc.) herführt, sieht man das auf der Platine, als geschultes Fachpersonal sowieso. Liegt der Fehler bei kalten Lötstellen oder z.b. kaputten Dioden, dauert das ganze länger. Wobei ich ehrfahrungsgemäß bei defekten Elektrogeräten als erstes das Netzteil öffne und nicht gleich irgendwelche komplizierten Paltinenlayouts studiere. Geplatzte Kondesatoren und durchgebrannte Gleichrichterdioden machen einen Großteil der Defekte aus und sind leicht zu reparieren.


----------



## Uter (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das kannst du auch immer weiter führen.
> Ausbeutung durch Sklaverei oder Lohndumping hat es schon von 1000 Jahren gegeben und auch davor und wird es auch in 1000 Jahren noch geben.
> Der Mensch ist nun mal ein gieriges Tier, wer einmal ganz oben in der "Nahrungskette" angekommen ist, will dort auch verbleiben und den Abstand vergrößern.


Klar, ich hab die Sklaverei nur genannt, weil sie neben der Leibeigenschaft etc. eine der ältesten Formen ist und entsprechend auf alle größeren Gesellschaften übertragen werden kann. Die großen Reiche der Antike wären ohne sie genauso wenig möglich gewesen wie die ersten größeren Zivilisationen im Zweistromland. Generell handelt es sich hier um ein zivilisatorisches Problem, das über die ganze Menschheitsgeschichte nicht gelöst werden konnte.



Superwip schrieb:


> Von geplanter Obsoleszenz profitieren vor allem die Hersteller einer bestimmten Produktgruppe auf Kosten ihrer Kunden und auf Kosten der Gesamtwirtschaft, vor allem wenn sie ein Kartell bilden.


 Der Staat profitiert auch (solang die Firmen nicht abwandern). Ein Staat muss weniger Schulden machen als er Wirtschaftswachstum besitzt, da er sonst früher oder später zahlungsunfähig wird. 



sfc schrieb:


> Für weltweite Adipositas und Reihenhaus sowie Auto für jedermann oder alljährlich neue Smartphones für bis dato 9 Milliarden Bürger reichen die planetaren Rohstoffe nicht aus. Deswegen wird es diese Verschwendung in 50 Jahren auch hier nicht mehr geben.


 Doch, aber u.U. sind wir dann die, die hart für die Chinesen schuften müssen (imo ist das aber unwahrscheinlich). 



JackOnell schrieb:


> Mir würde aber auch auf Anhieb nicht einfallen was zu größeren Absätzen führt, als diese Maßnahmen....... Oder hat jemand ne Idee ?


 Es gibt nichts anderes. Im Gegenteil: Bei moderen Geräten werden viele Funktionen kombiniert, wer früher ein Handy, einen MP3-Player und eine Digicam hatte, der hat heute vermutlich nur noch ein Handy. Ohne eine Reduzierung der Lebenserwartung würde die Wirtschaft vermutlich extrem schrumpfen - auch, wenn plötzlich 2-3 neue Geräte auf den Markt kommen, die jeder kaufen will.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Frage ist aber, ob man sich derartigen Umsatzfetishismus als Volkswirtschaft/Gesellschaft/Menschheit leisten will oder auch nur kann...


 Warum es für unser aktuelles System zwingend nötig ist habe ich schon oben geschrieben, eine alternative Wirtschaftsform (die funktioniert) muss man erst mal erfinden.


----------



## JackOnell (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*



> Es gibt nichts anderes. Im Gegenteil: Bei moderen Geräten werden viele  Funktionen kombiniert, wer früher ein Handy, einen MP3-Player und eine  Digicam hatte, der hat heute vermutlich nur noch ein Handy. Ohne eine  Reduzierung der Lebenserwartung würde die Wirtschaft vermutlich extrem  schrumpfen - auch, wenn plötzlich 2-3 neue Geräte auf den Markt kommen,  die jeder kaufen will.



Genau dass meine ich damit, es gibt keine anderen wege den Markt auch nur Ansatzweise stabil zu halten, ich bin nicht der Meinung
das es immer Steigerungen von x Prozent sein müssen aber so funktioniert halt der Markt, und eigendlich sind wir alle davon Abhängig
ob wir wollen oder nicht so müssen wir unser Leben irgendwie selbst finanzieren


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*



moe schrieb:


> Also ich hab bis jetzt noch immer alles aufgebracht, was ich öffnen wollte, selbst verschweißte Kunststoffgehäuse, welche mir bisher aber nur bei kleinen Netzteilen und nicht bei Unterhaltungselektronik untergekommen sind. Von verschweißten Gehäusen werden die meisten Werkstätten aber wohl die Finger lassen.



Das meiste, was ich so in letzter Zeit öffnen wollte, arbeitete mit verklippsten Plastikkonstruktionen. Wenn man weiß, wo die Haken sitzen und sehr feines Werkzeug hat, kann man so etwas öffnen. Aber selbst dann sind bei einigen Geräten oberflächliche Schäden nahezu unvermeidbar, weil die Rastnasen so tief im spröden Gehäuse sitzen, dass man von außen eigentlich nicht rankommen kann.
Wenn du ein derartiges Gerät professionell reparieren lassen würdest, dann entweder nur auf eigenes Risiko (= kann schlechter zurückkommen, als es hingebracht wurde, und man zahlt trotzdem - werden viele nicht machen) oder unter saftigem Risikoaufschlag und/oder mit massig Arbeitsstunden auf der Rechnung, weil sich eben jemand sehr, sehr sorgfältig mit dem Ding auseinandersetzen muss. So oder so zahlst du am Ende fast soviel, wie bei einem Neukauf - und hast nur ein paar Bauteile ausgetauscht, nicht alles, was noch kaputtgehen könnte. (bzw.: Wenn du Pech hast, war doch was komplexes kaputt und du zahlst nur)



> Wenn der Defekt von zerstörten Bauteilen (geplatzte Kondensatoren etc.) herführt, sieht man das auf der Platine, als geschultes Fachpersonal sowieso. Liegt der Fehler bei kalten Lötstellen oder z.b. kaputten Dioden, dauert das ganze länger. Wobei ich ehrfahrungsgemäß bei defekten Elektrogeräten als erstes das Netzteil öffne und nicht gleich irgendwelche komplizierten Paltinenlayouts studiere. Geplatzte Kondesatoren und durchgebrannte Gleichrichterdioden machen einen Großteil der Defekte aus und sind leicht zu reparieren.


 
Ich hab da keinen Überblick über die Masse an Fällen. Ich weiß nur, dass meine Trefferquote bei bisherigen Fällen eher gering war.
(Ein CRT mit defekter horizontaler Ablenkung: Nichts gefunden. Ein Router: Ein Kondensator im Netzteil definitiv defekt, nach Ersatz funktioniert aber trotzdem nur der Switch. Ein PC-Netzteil mit Totalausfall: Nichts gefunden. Ein Leuchtweitenstellmotor: Fehler war offensichtlich -Rost-, aber das Bauteil konnte ich, s.o., nicht rekonstruieren. Anhand der sehr übersichtlichen Platine und der Tatsache, dass das ganze auch ohne funktioniert, tippe ich auf einen Glättungskondensator - aber ersetzt bekommen hätte ich von den Bauteilen allenfalls den IC)




Uter schrieb:


> Warum es für unser aktuelles System zwingend nötig ist habe ich schon oben geschrieben, eine alternative Wirtschaftsform (die funktioniert) muss man erst mal erfinden.


 
Eine Wirtschaftsform, die auf der Ausbeutung endlicher Ressourcen basiert, "funktioniert" nicht. Sie braucht nur etwas lange bis zum Kollaps, wenn ihr ein ganzer Planet zur Vernichtung zur Verfügung steht. Alternativen wurden schon genug aufgezeigt und in Teilen auch praktiziert, was fehlt, ist ein Übergangsprozess vom einen in den anderen Zustand, bei dem nicht die zerstörerischste Variante alle anderen Ansätze vernichtet.
Leider ist es Menschen bislang nur äußerst selten gelungen, so eine Transition "von einfach, brutal" zu "durchdacht, tragbar" durchzuführen.
Man gucke sich z.B. mal an, wie viele Jahrtausende Europa nach der prinzipiellen Erkenntnis "Krieg ist schlecht" gebraucht hat, um zum Zustand "und das gilt auch, wenn ich mir gute Chancen ausrechne, meinen nicht-so-kriegerischen-Nachbarn zu erobern, also lass uns Frieden praktizieren" zu kommen.
Und bei sich akkumulierenden Problemen ist es afaik noch nie gelungen, bevor es quasi zu spät war. (siehe z.B. diverse Herrscher, die etwas zu spät von Unterdrückung auf Besänftigung wechselten oder z.B. die Fischereipolitik in der EU, die erst dann mit dem Schutz beginnt, wenn die eingebrochenen Bestände quasi keinen Fang mehr zulassen, oder auch der UdSSR-Feldzug in Afganistan, den man erst verlorengab, als nichts mehr gewinnenswertes übrig war oder ...)


----------



## Jan565 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*

Das ist leider das Problem. Heute wird alles so gebaut das es schnell Kaputt geht und man neu kauft. 

Aber einen ganzen Hacken hat es, wir leben in einer Welt mit begrenzten Mitteln und wollen unbegrenzt alles nutzen und verwerten. So oder so wird die gesamte Wirtschaft inerhalb der nächsten Jahrzehnte vor die Wand gefahren rein, weil es einfach nicht Funktionieren kann! Daher bin ich auch einer der gegen das System Probiert etwas zu tun und nicht immer neukauft wenn etwas Kaputt ist. Dann lebe ich halt ohne dieses Elektrische Gerät außer wo es halt nicht geht. Das einzige wo ich neu Kaufen würde, ist halt der PC, weil man den wirklich braucht und der PC halt ein Teil von meinem Hobby ist. Und für seine Freizeit gibt jeder halt Geld aus. 

Bei Autos gehe ich extrem gegen das System, ich fahre lieber mein 23 Jahre altes Auto, was ich mit einfachen mitteln locker noch 10 Jahre am leben halten kann, als mir für mehrere Tausend Euro ein Auto zu kaufen wo ich vorher schon weiß, dass der nur eine bestimmt Zeit hält und vor allem jedes Jahr an wert verliert und wesentlich weniger an Kilometern hält. Da bleibe ich lieber bei meinem alten Auto wo halt nur bestimmte Verschleißteile kaputt gehen können und im allgemeinen halt nur die Korrosion das Problem ist, die für mich aber kein Problem darstellt. 

Allerdings muss man sagen, es ist nicht bei allen geräten so. Mein PC Monitor zum Beispiel ist jetzt 4 Jahre alt und macht noch keine Probleme. Genauso mein Fernseher und meine PS3, sind jetzt auch 4 Jahre alt und machen keine Probleme. Mag vielleicht auch daran liegen das ich meine PS3 und den Fernseher eher selten nutze. 

Damals bei der PS2 und PS1 muss ich sagen, habe ich innerhalb von 1 1/2 Jahren, die erste Kaputt bekommen. Danach wieder eine gekauft und diese habe ich jetzt noch. 

Guckt man sich mal Nintendo mit der Wii und dem Gamecube an, es sind die Konsolen die wirklich lange halten und nicht Kaputt gehen und vor allem auch mit die geringsten Ausfallraten haben oder hatten.


----------



## hbf878 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*



moe schrieb:


> Oft sind wirklich nur ein Kondensator, kleines Relais oder ne Sicherung defekt.


oder noch perfider: nicht austauschbare Batterien. Wir hatten bis vor kurzem ne Ölheizung von '95 drin. Letztes Jahr hörte sie einfach auf, zu funktionieren. Keine Displayausgabe, keine Heiztätigkeit etc. Service des Herstellers gerufen, der diagnostiziert, dass eine Batterie zum Halten der Speichereinstellungen alle sei, um diese zu tauschen, müsse allerdings die gesamte Steuerungsplatine getauscht werden. Da diese schwer zu beschaffen sei, würde das mehrere 100€ kosten. Tja, und jetzt haben wir eine neue Heizung, wegen einer leeren Batterie 

hbf


----------



## moe (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*

Dass die Batterie nicht tauschbar ist halte ich fürn Gerücht, warscheinlich war die nur auf der Platine verlötet.

Aber 100€<-->neue Heizung? Ob sich das in absehbarer Zeit lohnt?


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*



moe schrieb:


> warscheinlich war die nur auf der Platine verlötet.


 
...was für den geneigten Handwerker mit dem Dollarsymbol in den Augen soviel wie "nicht austauschbar" bedeutet. 

Solche Dinge halte ich aber für äußerst dreist. Da ist da die geplante Kurzlebigkeit mit Ansage sozusagen drin.


----------



## Uter (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine Wirtschaftsform, die auf der Ausbeutung endlicher Ressourcen basiert, "funktioniert" nicht.


Dass sie das muss hatte ich nicht geschrieben. 
Auch ein Wirtschaftssystem das auf einer stetig steigenden Produktion basiert muss nicht auf der Ausbeutung endlicher Ressourcen basieren. Mit einer Verkleinerung der Struktur bzw. komplett neuen Techniken kann man das mit gleichbleibendem Ressourcenverbrauch erreichen. Die Energieproblematik ist eigentlich auch nur eine Umstiegsproblematik und recyclen sollte man sowieso. Das sind alles einfachere und realisitschere Möglichkeiten als ein weltweit neues Wirtschaftssystem.

Selbst wenn alles beim Alten bleibt (hoffentlich nicht), dann haben wir trotdem nur wenige Ressourcen die (im menschlichen Sinne) endlich sind. Das sind v.a. die Energieträger und die kann man recht einfach durch die Kernenergie ersetzen, die ist noch sehr lang nutzbar. 
Bei Werkstoffen muss man meist nur unrentablere Lagerstätten erschließen und irgendwann gibt es so große Müllhalden, dass man wieder sehr rentable Lagerstätten hat. Deren Abbau wär dann sogar wieder gut für die Umwelt. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sie braucht nur etwas lange bis zum Kollaps, wenn ihr ein ganzer Planet zur Vernichtung zur Verfügung steht. Alternativen wurden schon genug aufgezeigt und in Teilen auch praktiziert, was fehlt, ist ein Übergangsprozess vom einen in den anderen Zustand, bei dem nicht die zerstörerischste Variante alle anderen Ansätze vernichtet.


Dieser Übergangszustand, der zu irgendwas führt, müsste auch global zeitgleich eingeführt werden. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man gucke sich z.B. mal an, wie viele Jahrtausende Europa nach der prinzipiellen Erkenntnis "Krieg ist schlecht" gebraucht hat, um zum Zustand "und das gilt auch, wenn ich mir gute Chancen ausrechne, meinen nicht-so-kriegerischen-Nachbarn zu erobern, also lass uns Frieden praktizieren" zu kommen.


Wenn man die mehrheitliche Kriegsbegeisterung vor dem 1.WK bedenkt, dann kommt man auf < 100 Jahre. (Zum aktuellen Zustand, nicht seit dem letzten Krieg.)  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (siehe z.B. diverse Herrscher, die etwas zu spät von Unterdrückung auf Besänftigung wechselten [...])


 Die häufigsten Regierungsformen in Europa sind Arten der Monarchie. Eine Unterdrückung der Bevölkerung gibt es bei den meisten nicht mehr. Von daher sind es in Europa aktuell >>50%.


----------



## Lexx (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*

Interessantes Thema..

Haben die in der Doku auch die Philips-Glühbirnen-Geschichte (aus den 60er-Jahren) gezeigt?
(als man denen Nachwies, daß sie die Glühdauer der Wolframdrähte künstlich auf 1.000 Stunden
begrenzten und sie ungeheuer viel Strafe zahlen mussten, die Glühdauer von Philips aber nie wieder
erhöht wurde.. )

Oder die Sache von Dupont und deren Elastangarne für Damenstrümpfe/Strumpfhosen?
(dass die - unter dem Mikrosop sichtbare - Sollbruchstellen haben, damit sie ja möglichst schnell
zur Laufmaschenbildung neigen..)


----------



## moe (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...was für den geneigten Handwerker mit dem Dollarsymbol in den Augen soviel wie "nicht austauschbar" bedeutet.
> 
> Solche Dinge halte ich aber für äußerst dreist. Da ist da die geplante Kurzlebigkeit mit Ansage sozusagen drin.


 
Solange das nicht verboten ist, wird sich kein Hersteller dafür interessieren, ob der Kunde das dreist findet oder nicht.
An dem Punkt sollte man sich die Sache mal selber ansehen, in dem Fall die Platine. Nur "Fachleuten" alles glauben, sich für nichts anderes außer seinem eigenen Fachgebiet zu interessieren und sich dann nur zu beschweren bringt keinen weiter.


----------



## Seeefe (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*



moe schrieb:


> Solange das nicht verboten ist, wird sich kein Hersteller dafür interessieren, ob der Kunde das dreist findet oder nicht.
> An dem Punkt sollte man sich die Sache mal selber ansehen, in dem Fall die Platine. Nur "Fachleuten" alles glauben, sich für nichts anderes außer seinem eigenen Fachgebiet zu interessieren und sich dann nur zu beschweren bringt keinen weiter.


 
Nicht jeder Mensch hat die Zeit dafür oder die Lust sich damit so zu beschäftigen....

Aber pss, es soll ja noch Firmen geben, die ihre Kunden nicht übern Tisch ziehen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*



moe schrieb:


> Dass die Batterie nicht tauschbar ist halte ich fürn Gerücht, warscheinlich war die nur auf der Platine verlötet.
> 
> Aber 100€<-->neue Heizung? Ob sich das in absehbarer Zeit lohnt?



Der Ersatz einer fast 20 Jahre alten Ölheizung lohnt sich zum Teil auch unabhängig von verlöteten Batterien 
Merkwürdig finde ich aber, dass ein Gerät, dass statinär betrieben wird, überhaupt via Batterie versorgt werden sollte 




Uter schrieb:


> Dass sie das muss hatte ich nicht geschrieben.



Du nicht. Aber der Rest der Welt bleibt standhaft bei diesem Prinzip.



> Auch ein Wirtschaftssystem das auf einer stetig steigenden Produktion basiert muss nicht auf der Ausbeutung endlicher Ressourcen basieren. Mit einer Verkleinerung der Struktur bzw. komplett neuen Techniken kann man das mit gleichbleibendem Ressourcenverbrauch erreichen. Die Energieproblematik ist eigentlich auch nur eine Umstiegsproblematik und recyclen sollte man sowieso. Das sind alles einfachere und realisitschere Möglichkeiten als ein weltweit neues Wirtschaftssystem.



Das die gesamte Welt freiwillig aufhört, noch vorhandene Ressourcen auszubeuten, nennst du "realistisch" und "kein neues Wirtschaftssystem" 
Desweiteren kannst du auch mit recycling keine stetig steigende Produktsmenge realisieren, denn es gibt schlichtweg nur eine begrenzte Menge Materie im Umlauf. Und 99% der Produkte, die wir im Alltag nutzen, lassen sich auch nicht miniaturisieren, weil ihre Größe eine wichtige Eigenschaft im Einsatz ist. Du kannst nicht einmal den nominellen Wert der Produkte steigern, wenn du aufhörst, neue Werte von in das System einzubringen, weil damit auch die primäre Grundlage für Inflation wegfällt.



> Selbst wenn alles beim Alten bleibt (hoffentlich nicht), dann haben wir trotdem nur wenige Ressourcen die (im menschlichen Sinne) endlich sind.



Land, Luft und Wasser respektive die daraus abgeleiteten Sekundärressourcen dürften vorerst reichen, um Probleme herbei zu führen. Jedenfalls ist _homo sapiens_ immer ziemlich stinkig, wenn er nichts mehr zu essen, zu trinken und zum sich-drauf-betätigen hat. (Zugegebenermaßen währt der Ärger meist weniger als eine Woche, vor allem wenn es um fehlende Trinkwasserkapazitäten geht)



> Das sind v.a. die Energieträger und die kann man recht einfach durch die Kernenergie ersetzen, die ist noch sehr lang nutzbar.



Fusionsenergie ist bis auf weiteres gar nicht nutzbar; Fissionsernergie würde beim derzeitigen Verbrauch der Menschheit iirc 50 Jahre reichen und verbraucht weitere Ressourcen (Land für Endlagerung, Land und Wasser durch Unfälle, je nach Umsetzung diverse andere, endliche Energieträger wenn man mal wieder Ölgetriebene Maschienen nutzt um klarzustellen, wer auf diesem Planeten Fissionen auslösen darf und wer nicht...) - aber das ist ein Thema, dass seinen eigenen Thread hat in dem iirc deine Ansichten auch schon sehr, sehr umfangreich in Frage gestellt wurden.



> Bei Werkstoffen muss man meist nur unrentablere Lagerstätten erschließen und irgendwann gibt es so große Müllhalden, dass man wieder sehr rentable Lagerstätten hat. Deren Abbau wär dann sogar wieder gut für die Umwelt.



Die es bis dahin dann aber nicht mehr gibt, ebenso wie weite Teile einer von ihr abhängigen bipedalen Primatenart.



> Dieser Übergangszustand, der zu irgendwas führt, müsste auch global zeitgleich eingeführt werden.



Zeitnah würde genügen (nützt halt z.B. in Bezug auf Athmosphäre und Ozeane nichts, wenn einige langfristig gar nicht mitmachen), zeitgleich (d.h. innerhalb weniger Jahre) sollten bereits 10% des Globus ausreichen. Teile können auch auf noch kleinerer Ebene implementiert werden.

Aber darum gehts in diesem Thread ja gar nicht, sondern darum, dass >90% der Menschheit nicht einmal einen Bedarf dafür sieht, die Wegwerf&Verbrauchsgesellschaft abzulösen.


----------



## moe (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*

Naja, dann muss halt bezahlt werden.

Und die Firmen, die ihre Kunden nicht über den Tisch ziehen kannst an einer Hand abzählen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Ersatz einer fast 20 Jahre alten  Ölheizung lohnt sich zum Teil auch unabhängig von verlöteten Batterien
> Merkwürdig finde ich aber, dass ein Gerät, dass statinär betrieben wird, überhaupt via Batterie versorgt werden sollte



Das wird oft gemacht, um eingestellte Werte auch über längere Zeit zu speichern, wenn keine Spannung anliegt, z.B. bei Wartungsarbeiten oder Stromausfall.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*

In dem Fall war es ja wohl eine auch für die Funktion wichtige Stromversorgung. Eine einfache Stand-By-Batterie, wie sie jeder PC hat, kann ja so leer sein, wie sie will - solange es keine Trennung vom Stromnetz gibt, ist das egal.


----------



## Z3rno (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*

Da schaut man mal wieder in den Thread und sieht nur  ot...ot everywhere.

Darum gehts aber nicht, zu sagen, dass Firmen, die davon Leben große Stückzahlen zu produzieren, ihre Produkte zu konstruieren, dass sie möglichst lange halten, wäre genauso als wenn man dir sagen würde verkaufe dein Haus und wohn auf der Straße. Man nimmt damit die Lebensgrundlage, entweder bauen sie einen Fernseher für 3000€, der erst nach 15 Jahren kaputt ist oder einen für 1000€ der nach 5 kaputt ist.


----------



## Uter (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und 99% der Produkte, die wir im Alltag  nutzen, lassen sich auch nicht miniaturisieren, weil ihre Größe eine  wichtige Eigenschaft im Einsatz ist.


Bei Haushaltsgeräten sehe ich eine deutlich geringere Akzeptanz  gegenüber einer verkürzten Lebensdauer als bei günstigen Produkten (z.B.  Glühbirnen) oder Freizeitartikeln. Bei ihnen gibt es mehr Hersteller,  die auf Qualität setzen und es gibt weniger Fortschritt und Mode. Eine  gewisse Tendenz ist trotzdem ersichtlich, aber die Leute werden sich  nicht damit abfinden, wenn ihre Kühlschränke jedes Jahr kaputt gehen.

@ ruyven:


Spoiler






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das die gesamte Welt freiwillig aufhört, noch vorhandene Ressourcen auszubeuten, nennst du "realistisch" und "kein neues Wirtschaftssystem"


Realistischer. 
Über die def. von Wirtschaftssystem kann man sich natürlich streiten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Desweiteren kannst du auch mit recycling keine stetig steigende Produktsmenge realisieren, denn es gibt schlichtweg nur eine begrenzte Menge Materie im Umlauf.


Die Menge an Material halte ich eben nicht für limitierend (Stichworte: Verkleinerung, neue Techniken, neue Werkstoffe).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht einmal den nominellen Wert der Produkte steigern, wenn du aufhörst, neue Werte von in das System einzubringen, weil damit auch die primäre Grundlage für Inflation wegfällt.


Diesen Satz versteh ich nicht. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Land, Luft und Wasser respektive die daraus abgeleiteten Sekundärressourcen dürften vorerst reichen, um Probleme herbei zu führen. Jedenfalls ist _homo sapiens_ immer ziemlich stinkig, wenn er nichts mehr zu essen, zu trinken und zum sich-drauf-betätigen hat. (Zugegebenermaßen währt der Ärger meist weniger als eine Woche, vor allem wenn es um fehlende Trinkwasserkapazitäten geht)


Dass das global gesehen war und nicht ganz erst gemeint war, ist klar, oder? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fissionsernergie würde beim derzeitigen Verbrauch der Menschheit iirc 50 Jahre reichen und verbraucht weitere Ressourcen


Wie kommst du darauf? Bezieht es sich "nur" auf die einfach/aktuell rentabel abbaubaren Erze? (Da ot, u.U. PN)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> aber das ist ein Thema, dass seinen eigenen Thread hat in dem iirc deine Ansichten auch schon sehr, sehr umfangreich in Frage gestellt wurden.


Hä? Zu Energiefragen haben wir ganz ähnliche Meinungen (Atomkraftgegner, direkt für EE, kein Zwischenschritt über fossile E), Differenzen hatten wir bei dem anthropogenen Klimawandel, dort aber auch eher beim "Wie?" und "Was?", nicht beim "Ob?".



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zeitnah würde genügen (nützt halt z.B. in Bezug auf Athmosphäre und Ozeane nichts, wenn einige langfristig gar nicht mitmachen), zeitgleich (d.h. innerhalb weniger Jahre) sollten bereits 10% des Globus ausreichen. Teile können auch auf noch kleinerer Ebene implementiert werden.


Wie du dir das genau vorstellst würde mich echt mal interessieren. PN?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*



Z3rno schrieb:


> entweder bauen sie einen Fernseher für 3000€, der erst nach 15 Jahren kaputt ist oder einen für 1000€ der nach 5 kaputt ist.


 
Sie bauen aber einen Fernseher für 500 Euro (den sie für 1000 Euro verkaufen), der 4 Jahre hält, obwohl sie einen für 700 € bauen könnten, der 14 Jahre hält 




Uter schrieb:


> Bei Haushaltsgeräten sehe ich eine deutlich geringere Akzeptanz  gegenüber einer verkürzten Lebensdauer als bei günstigen Produkten (z.B.  Glühbirnen) oder Freizeitartikeln. Bei ihnen gibt es mehr Hersteller,  die auf Qualität setzen und es gibt weniger Fortschritt und Mode.



Es gibt da allgemein längere Produktzyklen, das stimmt, und allgemein ist es für einen Hersteller riskanter, an der Qualität zu sparen, weil es neben dem eigenen Ruf nur wenig gibt, womit man sich am Markt abheben könnte. Nicht desto trotz drängen auch bei Waschmachienen&Co immer mehr Billigprodukte auf den Markt und die Qualitätshersteller sind auf dem Rückzug. Von kleineren Haushaltsgeräten wie Staubsauger oder Küchenutensilien ganz zu schweigen.

(OT via PN)


----------



## fubii (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*

Also ich muss sagen so viel Pech wie andere hatte ich noch nicht. Ich habe mir vor 6,5 Jahren einen Samsung TV geholt den nutzen meine Eltern immer noch täglich und der läuft ohne Probleme. Auch mein Samsung PC Bildschrim ist gute 3,5 Jahre alt und macht keine Probleme. Nur meine Senseo die ist nach 2,5 Jahren kaputt gegangen. Nach kurzer Internet Recherche stellte sich heraus, es ist ein Kondensator...den getauscht und sie läuft wieder. 

Aber ich habe auch schon oft gehört, dass die Hersteller ihrer Produkte künstlich altern lassen. Kondensatoren kann man gezielt erhitzen, sodass die ziemlich viel ihrer Lebensdauer einbüßen.


----------



## Niza (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*

Bei manchen Händlern gibt es die Möglichkeit einer Garantieverlängerung gegen Aufpreis.

Nur zum Beispiel:
Saturn gibt bis zu 5 Jahre Garantie gegen einen Aufpreis.
Das nennt sich da dann Saturn Plus Garantie:
Plus Garantie FAQ

Manche andere Händler haben was ähnliches.

Und wenn der dann nach 3 Jahren kaputt geht , dann greift die Garantie vom Händler.

Gerade bei teureren Geräten die mehr als 1000€ kosten würde ich soweit der Händler es anbietet eine Garantieverlängerung immer dazunehmen.
So ist man dann auf der sicheren Seite.

Ich habe darüber auch eine Doku gesehen .
Und es ist leider in der Geldgierigen welt von heute so.
Damit die Hersteller einen was neues verkaufen können.


Das gleiche ist bei Autos .
Man könnte sie vollverzinken.
Macht es aber nicht damit die Autos irgendwann unter einen Wegrosten.
Und so die Händler einen ein neues Auto verkaufen können.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Sebastian1980 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*

naja, sagen wir mal so. die meisten +garantieversicherungen vom händler decken lediglich produktions und materialfehler mit beweislast beim käufer und sind damit auch bei geringen beiträgen unverhältnismäßig zu teuer. wenn man davon ausgeht, das ein großteil solcher "garantiefälle" zurecht abgewiesen wird, muss man sich immer genau mit befassen und selbst dann ist so eine versicherung meist nicht lohnenswert. 
gutes beispiel. im örtlichen euronics, seinerzeit noch megacompany hab ich eine waschmaschine kaufen wollen. der verkäufer hat mir das  so eine 3-5 jahre zusatzversicherung angeboten und schöngeredet, habe abgelehnt. paar minuten später am infotresen beim zahlen steht jemand vor mir und möchte diese versicherung in anspruch nehmen. bei dem war die trommel blockiert, vermutlich nagel in der tasche gehabt oder ein bh bügel rausgerutscht oder sowas, dinge mit denen man mir minuten vorher noch die sinnhaftigkeit einer solchen versicherung glaubhaft machen wollte, der kunde wurde dann mit dem hinweis auf eigenes verschulden abgewiesen. auf freundliches nachfragen was das dann eben war, teilte man mir mit das besagte garantie eben nur einen sehr begrenzten umfang hat. der mitarbeiter der mich "beraten" hat sagte da gar nichts zu und verschwand danach im lager und ich habe die waschmaschine schlußendlich woanders gekauft.


----------



## Supeq (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*

Mit Sicherheit planen die Firmen die begrenzte Haltbarkeit ihrer Geräte. Bestes Beispiel war mein alter Samsung 245B, welcher 2 Wochen vor Ende der dreijährigen Garantie den Geist aufgegeben hat. Samsung hat ihn repariert und danach hat er exakt wieder 3 Jahre funktioniert bis erneut ein Kondensator geplatzt ist. Naja immerhin gab es darauf noch 3 Jahre Garantie, was ja heute auch nicht mehr üblich ist.

Abgesehen von diesen Sollbruchstellen in den Geräten, darf man aber auch den Faktor "Neue Features" nicht vergessen. Hier sind die Verbraucher doch selbst schuld, wenn sie unbedingt von HD-Ready auf FUllHD auf 3D auf 4k etc... upgraden. Wenn es um PC-Hardware geht ist dieser Trend noch viel ausgeprägter. Im Grunde MUSS niemand seinen alten Quadcore mit ATI 5870 upgraden um die neuesten Spiele zu spielen oder seine Anwendungen laufen zu lassen, trotzdem will jeder mit so einem System upgraden. Noch extremer wenn man von einem Sandy/Fermi auf Ivy/Kepler upgraden möchte, der Sinn geht gegen null aber trotzdem machen es viele Leute. 
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich teile diesen Enthusiasmus ja auch  Aber eine gewisse Doppelmoral schwingt schon mit, wenn auf der einen Seite die Firmen kritisiert werden, sich auf der anderen aber dem hemmungslosen Konsum hingegeben wird.


----------



## Seeefe (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*



Supeq schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit planen die Firmen die begrenzte Haltbarkeit ihrer Geräte. Bestes Beispiel war mein alter Samsung 245B, welcher 2 Wochen vor Ende der dreijährigen Garantie den Geist aufgegeben hat. Samsung hat ihn repariert und danach hat er exakt wieder 3 Jahre funktioniert bis erneut ein Kondensator geplatzt ist. Naja immerhin gab es darauf noch 3 Jahre Garantie, was ja heute auch nicht mehr üblich ist.
> 
> Abgesehen von diesen Sollbruchstellen in den Geräten, darf man aber auch den Faktor "Neue Features" nicht vergessen. Hier sind die Verbraucher doch selbst schuld, wenn sie unbedingt von HD-Ready auf FUllHD auf 3D auf 4k etc... upgraden. Wenn es um PC-Hardware geht ist dieser Trend noch viel ausgeprägter. Im Grunde MUSS niemand seinen alten Quadcore mit ATI 5870 upgraden um die neuesten Spiele zu spielen oder seine Anwendungen laufen zu lassen, trotzdem will jeder mit so einem System upgraden. Noch extremer wenn man von einem Sandy/Fermi auf Ivy/Kepler upgraden möchte, der Sinn geht gegen null aber trotzdem machen es viele Leute.
> Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich teile diesen Enthusiasmus ja auch  Aber eine gewisse Doppelmoral schwingt schon mit, wenn auf der einen Seite die Firmen kritisiert werden, sich auf der anderen aber dem hemmungslosen Konsum hingegeben wird.


 
Naja meistens haben due Leute die von Sandy auf Ivy gewechselt haben Ahnung, die gegen Null ging  Und so viele warens meiner Meinung nach nicht ;D Aber was hat die Nachfrage nach neuen Geräten mit den gewolten defekten zu tun? 

Es ist ja so, das Geräte nach einer Zeit kaputt gehen sollen ist ja kein Problem nur solllten das min. 5 Jahre sein, in meinen Augen. 
Ich als Unternehmer will ja auch was in Zukunft verkaufen und wenn meine Produkte für ewig halten bin ich irgendwann Pleite.


----------



## Jan565 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: kurzlebigkeit der elektrogeräte umgehen.*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Naja meistens haben due Leute die von Sandy auf Ivy gewechselt haben Ahnung, die gegen Null ging  Und so viele warens meiner Meinung nach nicht ;D Aber was hat die Nachfrage nach neuen Geräten mit den gewolten defekten zu tun?
> 
> Es ist ja so, das Geräte nach einer Zeit kaputt gehen sollen ist ja kein Problem nur solllten das min. 5 Jahre sein, in meinen Augen.
> Ich als Unternehmer will ja auch was in Zukunft verkaufen und wenn meine Produkte für ewig halten bin ich irgendwann Pleite.


 
Dann bist du ein Opfer des Kapilaismus, wie wir alle. Nehmen wir mal an du hast Ressourcen 100 und kannst auch nur so viele Produkte Bauen wofür die Ressourcen reichen und dann ist Ende. Dann ist es doch wohl besser ich verkaufe diese 100 über mehrere Jahre wobei ich es so einrichte, dass das Produkt sehr lange hält und nur durch äußere Einwirkung oder durch Verschleiß Zerstört wird der aber erst nach Jahrzehnten eintritt.

Nach dem Schema habe und benutze ich fast alle meine Geräte. Die Außnahme ist der PC(mein Hobby wenn man so will) mit Mainboard, CPU, Grafikkarte, Arbeitsspeicher. Monitor, Tastatur, Maus und sogar Netzteile behalte ich so lange bis diese gar nicht mehr Funktionieren. Dabei ist mein Monitor schon 4 Jahre alt, meine Tastatur 6 und meine Maus 3. Selbst wenn eines davon kaputt gehen sollte, gucke ich erst einmal nach was Kaputt ist und tausche es aus wenn ich es selber kann.


----------

